# Campsite €161 a night - Beachside campsite Recommendations?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Having found a noce Beachside site in Spain, €161 a night (playa Montroig) is too much. In any case, mostly booked!.

I am trying to find a Beach Campsite around Tarrgona or similar north or south of Barcelona, may even stretch it to Very far South West tip of France, Pyrenees orientals.

There was a post on here a few weeks ago but I cannot find it.

Can Anyone helps please?

The Idea is, as we have only around 10 days. Go via Brittany Ferries from Portsmouth and drive to Southern Spain. Around half the distance of Calais-St.Tropez and almost Toll Free.

TM


----------



## Lori15 (Sep 18, 2012)

Coming from the north in towards Tarragona take the (sharp) left hand turn (actually we went further into town and turned around) onto the road carretera marked Platja Llarga - down there is an unofficial aires - lots of different motorhoming nationalities, right on the beach, has a toilet on the right and a bar to the left. Campsite Las Palmeras just north of there,
Lovely place - we stayed there two weeks no bother - sometimes walking the coast road in (rocky past the fort/hotel) and sometimes going up to the main road and taking the bus. 

Cheers,
L


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Camping Barcelona - http://www.campingbarcelona.com/
In Mataro with a free shuttle to Barca.
Its opp the beach but there is a main road to contend with.

Salou/Cambrilles area any good:
http://www.playacambrils.com/en/
Very good walking, cycling and bus connections.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

161 europs a night. :? 
I wont be stopping there then.
Dave p


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Someone had been rained off up in the alps and was looking around tarragona I posted about a decent ACSI one I had found at camping nautic Ametila del mar , decent little site on the beach short walk into town and good walk along the cliff/beach & free wi fi


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Drive to Southern Spain and back (and include a holiday) in 10 days ??

Thats a looooong drive TM!!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

For some including me it's the journey not the destination that is important. Go for it TM

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*drive*



Mrplodd said:


> Drive to Southern Spain and back (and include a holiday) in 10 days ??
> 
> Thats a looooong drive TM!!


We flew there a couple of weeks ago, will not be rushing to do that again.

It would go like this........With Grandchildren

*Leave NW UK Morning for Portsmouth, arrive 4 hours and 240 miles later.

*24 hours on the ship. Includes meal on board, entertainment, swimming pool. Whale and Dolphin Spotting.

*Arrive Spain, drive to Med Costa 340 miles. 7 Nights on beach.

Trip back reverse of above.

Total Miles = 1060 Approximate 
Total Driving Hours = 16*
Total Days on Holiday = 11

Seems okay to me.

*When we flew to Alicante from Manchester, with only 30 mins delay. Door-To-Door, that took us almost 11 hours. The flight was less than 3 hours!.

TM


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Camping Cala d'Oques is on the beach at L'Hospitalet de L'Infant, about 25 miles south of Taragona.

http://www.caladoques.com/en/

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=40.978...=bbiRhjBnWNqVsJtVy5VacQ&cbp=12,136.77,,0,7.42

Although we haven't stayed there, we have stayed a few hundred yards away at El Templo del Sol http://www.eltemplodelsol.com/ which is a large naturist site. Cala d'Oques looked a nice place from what we could see, and it has a longer season than El Templo del Sol.

The El Torn beach below El Templo is stunning - it is naturist / clothes-optional however. There's a clothed beach directly adjacent to Cala d'Oques.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Recommendations*

Thanks for the replies.

Still looking at the moment.

TM


----------

